
Duffs Device - MindTwister
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duff%27s_device
======
kruczek
My favourite comment regarding Duff's Device is from Tom Duff himself:

"Many people have said that the worst feature of C is that switches don't
break automatically before each case label. This code forms some sort of
argument in that debate, but I'm not sure whether it's for or against."

------
dancek
My favorite use of Duff's device is this optimization in TIS-100:
[https://reddit.com/r/tis100/comments/38hfvl/multiplier_optim...](https://reddit.com/r/tis100/comments/38hfvl/multiplier_optimisation/)

------
Diti
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Duffs%20Device](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Duffs%20Device)

~~~
jacobush
But it was a year ago it reached a lot of viewers.

